# Miser BBQs



## Gayo (Sep 23, 2004)

Everyone is invited to the Mountain Miser BBQ on Sunday. We will be throwing BBQs every Sunday from 3-6, with slide shows, movies, giveaways, demos and more. The food and drinks are free, and most likely we will have free beer as well (just need to get the final okay from Tommyknocker.) This Sunday we will have a cool slide show from Selkirk Heli Skiing in Canada- I have seen some of the pictures and they are awesome. Best of all, they will be giving away a $100 voucher toward a heli ski trip this season. 

You can check out their website, http://www.selkirk-tangiers.com/frameset.htm. 

For more info go to www.mountainmiser.com. 

Mountain Miser 
209 W. Hampden Ave. 
Englewood, CO 80110 
303.761.7070 

BBQs are: 
Sunday's 
Sept 26th and Oct 10. 
3pm-6pm


----------

